# Query grafisch erzeugen



## Lawliet (28. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Framework mit dem man, mit Hilfe einer Grafischen Oberfläche (im Idealfall HTML-Seite), Querys erzeugen kann. Also es soll in etwa so sein, dass alle Tabellen und die dazugehörigen Felder aufgelistet werden. Diese sollen dann in ein SQL-Statement eingefügt werden. Dieser soll dann anschließend in der Datenbank ausgeführt werden. Da sowas heutzutage sehr oft verwendet wird, gibt es doch sicherlich ein Framework, mit dem genau dies möglich ist zu realisieren.
Ich habe schon lange gegoogelt und auf SourceForge gesucht, leider ohne erfolg:-(.

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps


----------



## thom (28. Jan 2010)

Meinst Du sowas?

MySQL :: MySQL Workbench 5.1


----------



## Lawliet (28. Jan 2010)

Hi,

nein leider ist das nicht das was ich suche. Ich suche nicht eine Oberfläche mit der man die SQL-Statements erzeugen sondern ein Framework, mit dem es möglich ist selber solche Oberflächen zu erzeugen. Was ich gefunden hätte wäre das XDEV-Framework. Das erstellt allerdings nur Swing anwendungen so viel ich verstanden habe. Ich bräuchte allerdings Servlets.

Vieleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp, oder kann mich des besseren belehren bezüglich XDEV.


----------



## Tandibur (29. Jan 2010)

Mir ist nicht so ganz klar, was du möchtest, da du dir selbst widersprichst ^^:


> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Framework mit dem man, mit Hilfe einer Grafischen Oberfläche (im Idealfall HTML-Seite), Querys erzeugen kann.


und dann später wiederum:


> Ich suche nicht eine Oberfläche mit der man die SQL-Statements erzeugen


na was denn nun?:lol:
Ich könnte mir denken, was du suchst hat etwas mit jsp oder ähnlichen Techniken zu tun. Dabei wird eine Seite aufgebaut, in der Servlets ausgeführt werden, die den Datenbankzugriff steuern, die jsp kümmert sich um die Darstellung.
Mir hat bei dieser Thematik JSP-Tutorial - Inhalt samt ausprobierbarem Beispiel gute Dienste erwiesen.

Tandibur


----------



## Lawliet (29. Jan 2010)

Ok ich habe mich wohl falsch bzw. unklar ausgedrückt. Ich versuche es mal von neu.

Also:
Ich möchte ein eigenes kleines Programm schreiben, mit dem man auf einer Webseite SQL-Statements selbst generieren kann. Das SQL-Statement soll in einem Textfeld angezeigt werden und jederzeit manuel bearbeitet werden können. Zusätzlich sollen alle Tabellen und die dazugehörigen Felder der Datenbank in einem aufklappbarem Tree (oder ähnlichem) angezeigt werden. Die Felder sollen ausgewählt werden und dem SQL-Statement hinzugefügt werden können. Anschließend soll das Statement ausgeführt und das Ergebnis zurückgegeben werden. 

Die GUI-Elemente sollen mit Hilfe von Servlets dargestellt werden. 
Da es sowas schon oft gibt, suche ich nach einem Framework, dass mir möglichst viele Sachen abnimmt.

Ich hoffe ich habe mich jetzt klarer ausgedrückt.


----------



## Firestorm87 (29. Jan 2010)

Wenn es sowas so oft gibt, dann zeig uns doch mal ein Beispiel


----------



## Lawliet (29. Jan 2010)

Jede Datenbank hat eigendlich sowas...

MS Access,
MySQL,
Oracle,
und so gut wie jede andere Datenbank.



MS Query,
Active Query Builder,
PHPMyAdmin,
....


----------

